# Hurricane came and went. Goats are smart!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So we had a hurricane go through last night.

The goats refused to go into their shelter, preferring to sleep under guava trees. Smart goats, the shelter barely made it through the storm! After the storm passed, they spent several hours in the shelter sleeping.  My milkers were cranky being woken up to milk.

We likely won't have power for weeks, but otherwise came out of it pretty good.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad everyone is okay :hug:


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm so glad that you and all your animals came through ok! Bummer on the power, though.  I don't know much about Hawaii - any chance you've got a gas stove?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, outdoor propane stove and grill. Plus I have a duel fuel 9000w electric start generator.  So we're watching tv, microwave, fridge, freezer etc.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you are ok.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad your ok!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks, we're still without power. Which sucks, but a lot of folks have it way worse than we do. Some people are still trapped on their property, blocked in by downed trees. We moved one really big one out of the road today so that emergency response vehicles can get through.

The hurricane was Thursday night and there is still miles of electric lines laying on the ground. The electric company is overwhelmed. The National Guard has been helping folks chainsaw out from under the trees.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, good to hear all is well. :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I think animals can be a lot smarter than humans at times like these. I lived on Oahu when Iniki passed through so I was watching your news carefully as I know what it is like. So glad it was not worse. We were without power for 3 days and had no generator. Luckily, in Hawaii, everyone has a Habachi.
Take care and good luck as things get better.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh wow! Glad everyone was ok. Animals can be so much smarter than humans!

Good luck with the cleanup, and hope power comes back on soon! Stay safe for the rest of hurricane season


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy poo Dayna ! Im glad your all ok ? How are the birds ?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Trickyroo, I brought in the parrots and rabbits and some of the smaller chickens inside.  the aviary roof blew off, so the parrots had to live inside for a couple days. They were pleased that they got to spend extra time with us! But they are back in their aviaries now and are super happy!

Thanks for asking.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So glad all are okay! You do have some smart goats there.


----------

